# Is BreathingToo Much Smoke Affecting Your Brain?



## chef jimmyj (May 10, 2012)

Let's see how many of you can read this, apparently not everyone can...JJ


----------



## ak1 (May 10, 2012)

I read it within 5 seconds. At first it didn't make sense because I just looked at the first word. But then when I backed off and looked at the whole thing it made perfect sense.


----------



## barnesski1 (May 10, 2012)

About five words in it started to flow!


----------



## s2k9k (May 10, 2012)

Picked up on it at "how" and it flowed from there just like the TBS that flows through my brain.


----------



## alelover (May 10, 2012)

Yes I am proud I can read that. I'll forward it to see who else can read this.


----------



## alelover (May 10, 2012)

Yes, too much smoke has affected my brain.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 10, 2012)

Yes, but I can't judge others by me, as I say in my Sig:

I'm not crasy,it's just my reality is different than yours 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## rabbithutch (May 10, 2012)

Yep.  I read it after the second glance at the first 2 words.  I realized that  substitutions were being used..  But, I've been a cryptographic puzzle enthusiast since I was kid and got my Ovaltine decoder ring.

There are many other examples of scrambled letter order in words forming messages.  If the first and last letters of words are in their correct positions, about 50% of the population can read them after the second try.  If the firsts and last letters are also scrambled, the percentage of those who decipher them drops.  If extra letters are added or some letters are dropped, the percentage drops even further.

-rh


----------



## cdldriver (May 10, 2012)

sad cant read it so i showed it to my wife and son and the both read it right away. so back to driving for me.


----------



## ritamcd (May 11, 2012)

Minutes No but a few seconds so I voted #2


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 12, 2012)

Every time I see something like this it takes a few seconds to realize what it is, but, it can play tricks on you at first.

All good fun!

Eric


----------



## cdldriver (May 12, 2012)

dam I know what it says and still dont see it LOL


----------

